# Ljubljana's Winter Stories



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

The study year has started quite a long ago, unforgettable summer holidays are just a nostalgic memory for the following months and the air temperature outside has finally reached the freezing point. Foggy mornings and early sunsets are just an everyday routine. As the winter befits, snow has whitened lawns and rooftops. That's the time, surprisingly, I love to discover the city I live in, most.

To taste a piece of Ljubljana's winter scenes and life, take a photo trip through my photos. Hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Let's start with one of the many paths to the Ljubljana castle. Fresh morning and new-fallen snow in the beginning of December...

#1
A modern apartment house "Vila Grad" at the foothills of the Castle hill.









#2
Older house at some sideway









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









#10
Near the castle stands a monument dedicated to Slovene peasant uprising in 16th century.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

Pristine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous and great winter photos from Ljubljana  please post more...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice pics. Are they HDR? They look just right, not overdone at all (that is assuming that they are HDR shots  ).


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Thanks guys. 

@Kampflamm: Yes they are, I've done some mild tone mapping here


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

#11
Pentagonal tower









#12









#13
View of the eastern part of the city.









#14
The Sower, modern edition. Castle courtyard.









#15
Castle staff on a smoke.









#16
City flag on the Outlook tower.









#17
"Panoramic teleskope" 1min = 1€









#18
Macro experimenting...









#19
Foggy panorama of Ljubljana city center.









#20
Center - south.


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

bEAUTIFUL CITY AND PHOTOS. nICE hdr CONTROL!


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice!

I really like this one:


>


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

#21
I noticed there are some kind of signposts of some important Eurpean cities on the windows of Outlook tower. Maybe they were added at the last renovation..









#22









#23
On the way back.









#24
One of the most popular paths to the castle.









#25









#26









#27
Another pano









#28









#29









#30


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

#31









#32
Something out of the strict city center. Newest Ljubljana footbridge on the photo - Grain bridge.









#33









#34
Abandoned bicycle factory Rog along Ljubljanica river.









#35
Typical old suburb houses









#36
View towards city center.









#37
At the Central Market









#38









#39









#40


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super shots of a winter wonderland!


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Thanks mate.


#41
At Prešeren square.









#42
Street actor at the Triple bridge









#43









#44









#45
Chatting at mulled wine.


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Beautiful pictures and Lijubljana sure seems to have a great location.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the city looks magical in the snow, and I also LOVE your thread title!


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

really nice work. Cities and landscapes in the snow look really good, just sucks having to shovel it all out. :cheers:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Tnx 
This season there's really no lack of snow, contrary to last few years. Last night another 20cm...:happy:


#46









#47
Müller occupied by santas.









#48
Nice facades at banks of Ljubljanica river.









#49
Flower seller.









#50
New sculpture (erected september this year) of Ivan Hribar, one of most respected and for many best mayor of Ljubljana.









#51


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Gorgeous shots kay:
Someone unfamiliar with the city might think its much larger than it really is, if looking at some of those photos of Ljubljana's downtown:yes:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^That's good 


#52
Ljubljana is the World Book Capital this year, and it hosts many interesting events related to books. Town hall on the photo.









#53
One of book stalls on the Town square - Festive Book Fair.









#54
Nearby bookstore.









#55
Old Square.









#56
Tea house


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

For the last day of the year here's a bunch of night photos for impression how festively decorated Ljubljana looks like. Best wishes for the coming year!:wink2:

#100









#101









#102









#103









#104









#105









#106









#107









#108









#109









#110









#111









#112









#113


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! It even gets better! :applause:


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

- trés beau reportage, merci, 
- thank tu, nice report !


----------



## BramH (Dec 30, 2010)

Amazing pictures, brings back memories from my trip in the through Europe. Great to see the winter pictures as I made like almost the same pictures, but in summer


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Some more:

#114









#115









#116









#117









#118









#119









#120









#121









#122


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Pretty Ljubljana, HUH? A city with past and history. Thanks for posting


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful indeed. A true diamond.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

:cheers:

#123
Something from the Ljubljana marshes, southern Ljubljana surroundings - interesting church in Črna vas.









#124









#125









#126









#127
And Ljubljanica river - unurban this time


----------



## radeoNko (Nov 6, 2010)

very nice pictures


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^I'm glad you like them

#128
View of Ljubljana from the Toško Čelo hill, photos from 2007.









#129
Center of the city is hidden behind another hill, so there's a closer look of the newer quarters.









#130
To the south.


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice stuff, man..I took a 3 day trip to Ljubljana with my friend last summer..(College stuff..) Gotta say I enjoyed every minute there..It's an amazing city..Now I'm planning a trip to Venice with my girlfriend and thinkin' to stay in Ljubljana for a day on the way to Venice..

Keep up with photos..


----------



## SumbaSamba (Feb 7, 2011)

Super fotke, hvala!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

please let me know which camera did you use?


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

@Dino: Yeah, and it's a nice place to live in.. I think that's a good choice considering it takes from here to Venice just about 2 and a half hour by car. Have a good time!

@hellospank: Except the ones from 2007, Lumix DMC-TZ7.


----------

